# Zombie Makeup for Roller Derby



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Pale flesh colored Pax paint for the base coat, clean with remover (super solv or agent X, just apply, soak and wash it off with soap and water.)

Ben Nyes Death wheel for details, set with Ben Nyes Translucent powder.

You can find it all here, I'm an extremely happy customer...

FX Warehouse Inc. 386-322-5272


----------

